# Drivers Door Hinge Replacement now it Rattles



## Jeff.Wood (6 mo ago)

Hi Everyone,

A month ago Tesla mobile service came to my house to repair a clicking hinge on the drivers door. The service rep replaced the hinge, but scratched the door panel and now the door rattles. I reported the scratch to Tesla since this is a lease and I don't want to get charged. In regards to the rattle, Tesla would not do another mobile service since they stated that they have to drive the car and that can only be done at their facilities in their parking lot. I reminded the rep that it was their tech that caused the rattle and that it is very inconvenient for me to take time off from my new job.

With that said, has anyone had a rattle in their door and have gone about fixing it themselves?

Thank you,

-jeff


----------

